
TensorTalk – Stay up to date on the latest AI code - tcoder
http://tensortalk.com/?h
======
colbydehart
I had to leave that chat because it was nothing but bots.

~~~
50CNT
What'd you expect from an AI chat?

~~~
yeison
good one

------
pussinboots
Error 522. site's down

------
akshayB
looks like HN overloaded the website

